# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Sierra de Cazorla

## ben-amar

El pasado fin de semana estuve en la Sierra de Cazorla, un error mio el no haber estado antes en ese maravilloso lugar, espectacular.
El parque, segun la wiki:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_...a_y_Las_Villas
Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas
El Parque Natural de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y Las Villas está situado al este y nordeste de la provincia de Jaén (España) y con 214.300 ha es el mayor espacio protegido de España y el segundo de Europa. Está declarado Reserva de la Biosfera por la UNESCO desde 1983, Parque Natural desde 1986 y también Zona de Especial Protección para las Aves (ZEPA) desde 1987. Toda su belleza paisajística y riqueza biológica se unen al patrimonio cultural que existe en la zona, haciendo de su entorno una de las zonas más visitadas de toda España. Dada su gran extensión, abarcando 23 municipios con más de 80.000 habitantes, el grado de protección varía de unas zonas a otras, permitiéndose en la mayoría del territorio la coexistencia con actividades económicas diversas.

Estas sierras se consideran integradas en el Sistema Prebético, uniéndose con Sierra Morena que viene desde Portugal en dirección Oeste-Este. Las alturas del Parque se sitúan entre los 500 msnm al sur del límite, en el río Guadiana Menor, y los 2.127 msnm del Cerro las Empanadas. En la estructura de su relieve podemos distinguir algunos calares que limitan profundos cañones que, de forma general, siguen una orientación de Suroeste a Noreste:

Una alineación montañosa externa va de Villarrodrigo hasta el Tranco de Beas, delimitando los valles del Guadalimar y el río Hornos.

Internamente se disponen los calares del Mundo (1.631 m) y de la Sima (Cerro de las Mentiras, 1.897 m), compartidos con las sierras de Albacete; el El Yelmo (1.809 m); los calares de la Nava del Espino (1.722 m) y muchos otros de los términos de Segura y Siles; el calar del Cobo (Puntal de la Misa, 1.796 m), que vigila el cañón del Segura y el embalse de Anchuricas, al igual que los calares del término municipal de Santiago-Pontones y la Sierra de Almorchón (1.914 m).

Más al Sur se disponen externamente la Sierra de Las Villas (Blanquillo o Pedro Miguel, 1.830 m) y la Sierra de Cazorla (Gilillo, 1.847 m), vertiente occidental del gran valle del Alto Guadalquivir, limitado a oriente por la Sierra del Pozo (Cabañas, 2.026 m) y la principal alineación de la Sierra de Segura, que culmina con el pico de Las Banderillas (1.993 m). Al Este de esta sierra se eleva un carismático altiplano conocido como los Campos de Hernán Perea, de una altitud media de 1.600 m y limitado por calares desprovistos de vegetación, como el Calar de las Palomas (1.964 m) o de Pinar Negro (1.815 m).

Limitando con la provincia de Granada se extienden las sierras de Empanadas (2.106 m) y La Cabrilla (2.048 m), que proporcionan las mayores altitudes del Parque Natural y que pertenecen a la alineación de la Sierra de Castril.
Estas sierras sirven de divisoria de aguas entre el Atlántico y el Mediterráneo,teniendo en ella su nacimiento dos de las corrientes más importantes de España y la Península: El río Guadalquivir, que tras recorrer unos 50 km dentro de estas sierras en dirección Norte gira hacia el Oeste; Hacia el Este transcurre el río Segura.
Comarcas
El parque está integrado en los siguientes municipios Beas de Segura, Benatae, Cazorla, Chilluevar, Genave, Hinojares, Hornos, Huesa, La Iruela, Iznatoraf, Orcera, Peal de Becerro, Pozo Alcon, La Puerta de Segura, Quesada, Santiago-Pontones, Santo Tomé, Segura de la Sierra, Siles, Sorihuela del Guadalimar, Torres de Albanchez, Villacarrillo y Villanueva del Arzobispo[1] que pertenecen a tres comarcas jiennenses:

    * Comarca de Sierra de Cazorla, de la que un 40% es terreno del Parque Natural.
    * Comarca de Sierra de Segura, de la que un 90% es terreno del Parque Natural, y conforma el 70% de la totalidad de este Parque.
    * Comarca de las Villas.

 Parajes naturales
Cabe destacar, con entidad propia, ciertos monumentos de piedra calizo-dolomítica, que se extienden a lo largo del Parque, procedentes de la acción de disolución del agua sobre la piedra calcárea, configurando magníficos ejemplos de enclaves y paisajes de naturaleza kárstica.
Se puede citar la Cerrada de Elías o el Salto de los Órganos, en el río Borosa, formaciones barrocas de talla natural de roca. La Toba, altivo escalón que sube al cielo, del más puro y albo travertino, con sus laberínticas cuevas de agua, junto a la margen derecha del Segura en la pedanía homónima. O las Cuevas de los Anguijones, en la ladera derecha curso abajo del embalse de Anchuricas, como dos fantásticas moradas de gigantes.
Hidrografía
El agua del conjunto montañoso formado por estas sierras da origen a dos de los grandes ríos del sur de España. Por un lado el Guadalquivir que tiene su origen oficial en el paraje de la Cañada de las Fuentes, en el término municipal de Quesada y por otro el río Segura, que nace en Fuente Segura, sus aguas brotan de una cueva natural inundada, a 1.413 metros de altura. Durante los primeros kilómetros transcurre por un valle estrecho y profundo donde recibe afluentes de abundante caudal, como los ríos Madera, Zumeta y Tus.
Flora
En estas sierras se encuentra la mayor extensión boscosa continua y más concretamente de pinares de toda España, con representación de casi todas las especies, y los ejemplares mas antiguos de Europa, aunque la más abundante es el pinus nigra. Estas especies fueron parcialmente repobladas a partir de la declaración de la Sierra de Segura como Provincia marítima en 1748 y la masiva utilización de la madera de sus bosques para la construcción de barcos[2] y se ha visto favorecido su desarrollo por la abundancia de precipitaciones. Hasta los 900 msnm de altitud se encuentran los bosques de pino carrasco, que está acompañado por madroños y lentiscos, como recuerdo del bosque mediterráneo que allí había. Subiendo en altitud encontramos bosques de encinas, quejigos e importantes zonas de pino rodeno. En las zonas más húmedas podemos encontrar milenarios tejos y ejemplares de acebos, ambos escasísimos en Andalucía. En las márgenes de los ríos aparecen fresnos, sauces, chopos, así como juncos y eneas donde se cobijan aves acuáticas y pequeños mamíferos. Este Parque Natural encierra una de las floras más ricas de toda la cuenca mediterránea. De las más de 1.300 especies catalogadas, 24 son exclusivas de este territorio, como la violeta de Cazorla (Viola cazorlensis), la singular planta carnívora (Pinguicula vallisnerifolia), y otras como Geranium cazorlense o la Aquilegia cazorlensis.

Dentro del parque se encuentra el Jardín Botánico Torre del Vinagre, donde se pueden conocer las plantas más representativas debidamente rotuladas.
Fauna
Su fauna es rica y variada, destacando la gran cabaña de ciervos, cabras montesas y jabalíes, así como importantes poblaciones de muflón y gamo, estas dos últimas fueron introducidas con fines cinegéticos.

La cabra montés ha sido uno de los animales emblemáticos del Parque. Su población se vio muy mermada a principios del siglo XX, por la caza. Con la creación del Coto Nacional de Caza fue creciendo su número hasta alcanzar los 11.000 ejemplares en 1988, desde entonces su población se ha visto muy reducida por motivo de una epidemia de sarna, que casi acabó con la totalidad de los ejemplares del Parque, cifrándose actualmente su población en 500 ejemplares.
Entre las aves destacan el buitre leonado y el águila real, así como el quebrantahuesos, en proceso de repoblación. Entre los reptiles destacan la lagartija de Valverde y la víbora hocicuda. Se han extinguido especies como el lobo, el oso, el corzo, el lince, o el buitre negro citadas en crónicas antiguas.
Amenazas
Incendios
La principal amenaza del parque, tanto para la flora como para la fauna son los incendios forestales, que ya han tenido lugar, y cada vez con más frecuencia, con desastrosas consecuencias en algunas zonas del parque:

    * En el verano de 2005 en la Sierra de las Villas y ladera oeste del Tranco donde ardieron más de 5.000 ha tras una tormenta eléctrica en plena ola de calor récord; en pleno corazón del parque, ha sido el más devastador y masivo desastre del parque en su historia.
    * En 2001 en el Puerto de las Palomas ardieron unas 800 ha de forma intencionada. Se tuvieron que dasalojar los nucleos de Burunchel y Arroyo Frío por la proximidad de las llamas. Actualmente se está llevando a cabo la repoblación de la zona.
    * En la Vacarizuela a primeros de los noventa donde ardieron unas ochocientas hectáreas, o por la Torre del Vinagre donde en el 1986 ardieron unas mil hectáreas.

Al ritmo de desarrollo de ésta gravísima amenaza, sería vital para que el parque sobreviva un incremento proporcionalmente mayor del esfuerzo de los planes de prevención, vigilancia y extinción de incendios, respecto del aumento exponencial del riesgo de incendios que se observa año tras año.
 Sobreexplotación turística

Otra amenaza a consecuencia de la sobreexplotación turística donde en puntos como Arroyo Frío, donde más ha crecido la oferta turística en los últimos años, no lo ha hecho así las infraestructuras y, por ejemplo la depuradora de Arroyo Frío pensada para unas 400 personas se ve saturada todos los fines de semana donde se supera en más de diez veces este número, causando el vertido de aguas fecales sin la suficiente depuración en el Guadalquivir con el consiguiente perjuicio para la fauna y flora.
 Epidemias

Las epidemias, como las de Sarna que diezmaron la población de Cabra Hispánica en la década de los noventa, o la del Cangrejo de río que a raíz de un hongo que se propagó con la introducción de cangrejo americano prácticamente ha extinguido al cangrejo común. Igualmente, la flora sufre epidemias que matan y enferman extensas zonas boscosas, como la procesionaria de las coníferas.
 Otros

Otros problemas menores pero también presentes son la caza furtiva, la reducción y fragmentación de hábitats, los atropellos en las carreteras del parque, la extracción de madera, etc. El cambio climático, ya presente, ha supuesto una mayor irregularidad del nivel pluviómetro en Cazorla, lo que también va a poner en peligro la conservación de la flora autóctona y de todo el ecosistema por extensión.

----------


## ben-amar

Y ahora os muestro, poquito a poco pues el tiempo con el que cuento no es mucho, las imagenes que fui tomando.
Desde el centro de visitantes




Aqui, un incendio haria estragos.

Plegamiento en "U" en el rio Borosa


Por donde discurre el rio Borosa

----------


## ben-amar

El paisaje, con toda su variedad de flora, te obliga a parar a cada instante.


Imposible seguir el camino sin detenerte a contemplar semejante maravilla

----------


## ben-amar

En otro momento os voy mostrando el resto, hay unas pocas  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Espero que os guste, vendran del propio rio Borosa, la Cerrada de Elias, la cerrada del Utrero, el nacimiento del Guadalquivir, etc.
Un saludo  a todos

----------


## perdiguera

Precioso reportaje, esta primera fase, seguro que las que seguirán serán iguales o mejores.
Realmente es un lugar muy bonito y creo que bien conservado.
Sólo una cuestión Ben-amar ¿No debería ir en mar y montaña?
Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Precioso reportaje, esta primera fase, seguro que las que seguirán serán iguales o mejores.
> Realmente es un lugar muy bonito y creo que bien conservado.
> *Sólo una cuestión Ben-amar ¿No debería ir en mar y montaña?*
> Un saludo.


Me lo he estado pensando pero, no sabia muy bien donde ponerlo;
Esta el entorno del nacimiento del Gualquivir, rio Borosa, es montaña; estaria mejor en un hilo aparte sobre parques nacionales, quizas  :Confused:

----------


## perdiguera

> Me lo he estado pensando pero, no sabia muy bien donde ponerlo;
> Esta el entorno del nacimiento del Gualquivir, rio Borosa, es montaña; estaria mejor en un hilo aparte sobre parques nacionales, quizas


Totalmente de acuerdo :Smile: 
Un abrazo

----------


## Juan 1973

Hola, salió :Smile:  hace un mes convocatoria para mantenedor de una nueva presa en el sur de Albacete por parte de Infraestructuras de Aguas de Castilla-La Mancha. Me gustaria que alguien me digera en que localidad y donde esta esa presa y me informaran al respecto. Un saludo y gracias. :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Hola, salió hace un mes convocatoria para mantenedor de una nueva presa en el sur de Albacete por parte de Infraestructuras de Aguas de Castilla-La Mancha. Me gustaria que alguien me digera en que localidad y donde esta esa presa y me informaran al respecto. Un saludo y gracias.


Hola!

Hay muchas presas en Albacete. En el MARM puedes ver la situación de todas ellas.

http://sig.marm.es/snczi/visor.html?herramienta=Presas

Si, como dices, aún no está construida, bien puede ser la presa de Zapateros o Salobre, sobre el arroyo de las Crucetas, en Vianos (Zapateros). http://sig.marm.es/93/ClienteWS/sncz...alores=5020003

Es la única que hay en construcción o proyecto en Albacete, según los datos del MARM

----------


## FEDE

Estupendas fotos Ángel, está sierra es preciosa y tiene muchas cosas que ver, lástima que me pille un poco lejos, si no la visitaría muy a menudo, muchas gracias por las fotos y ya estoy deseando de ver el resto.

Un fuerte abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, pasando por alto este pequeño lapsus, continuemos con otras fotos de mi visita.
Unas de las muchas corrientes de agua que nacen en este paradisiaco lugar es la que corresponde al rio Borosa:
Este rio viene, a veces encajonado, descendiendo con unos rapidos y saltos de agua, abriendose camino entre las rocas hasta que llega al embalse del Tranco, cerca de la entrada al Tranco tiene la fauna del Parque unos comederos, en el centro cinegetico.
Cuando fui solo pude contemplar muy a lo lejos una manada de ciervos  :Frown: 







En esta imagen se ve otra corriente que alimenta al Borosa

----------


## ben-amar

Los pinos acompañan al rio en todo este recorrido



A veces, durante una breve distancia, el rio se toma un descanso para retomar brios

----------


## ben-amar

En estas alturas, ya existe fauna pisciforme

----------


## ben-amar

Viistas a ras del agua







La vegetacion de las orillas


Ben-Amar Jr.

----------


## ben-amar

Un alto en el camino

----------


## Luján

Se ve que cansaste al chaval, Vaya cara que tiene en la última  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Se ve que cansaste al chaval, Vaya cara que tiene en la última


Falta le hacia este ejercicio; fue caer en la cama y quedarse frito  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Al dia siguiente, en el nacimiento del Guadalquivir, sorteaba los peñascos mejor que las cabras del Parque  :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Menudo paseito nos estás dando por éste lugar impresionante que a mi también me cautivó... Es sin duda el típico rincón de interior donde debes perderte al menos una vez al año unos cuantos días...
Ben-amar Jr... por pocas te lo cargas... O el a tí... porque esa edad y esa vitalidad es peligrosa para los que ya tenemos unos años.
Decirte que estoy deseando de ver las fotos del nacimiento...
Aunque algunos discrepan de donde es el lugar???
Muchas gracias amigo por las preciosas fotos que nos pones!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Continuamos nuestro paseo por el curso del Borosa, aguas arriba, llegando a la cerrada de Elias.

En este lugar, las aguas bajan encajonadas en el terreno.






En algunas ocasiones el agua baja con impetu

----------


## ben-amar

De cuando en cuando, nos encontramos con ramilletes como este


El corte del terreno

El agua sigue excavando en la roca, como desde hace miles de años

Con pequeños peces habitando estos lares

----------


## ben-amar

Aqui me encontre con este otro transeunte, buscando comida

Mientras el agua sigue bajando



Esta roca la ha ido rodeando, dano una caprichosa forma



Un pequeño descanso

----------


## ben-amar

El rio Guadalquivir, cerquita del camping donde nos alojamos





El dia no presentaba buen aspecto, aunque nos permitio hacer el recorrido del domingo antes del regreso

El Gran Rio de Andalucía, por aqui no tanto, baja por aqui bien encajonado y en las profundidades del terreno


Unas imagenes de las laderas

----------


## ben-amar

Otro corte del terreno, excavado por el agua en el transcurrir de los siglos.
Curiosa forma la que ha tomado esta piedra en el suelo


Un serpenteante camino, protegiendo a los paseantes con una pasarela de madera, recorre la ladera en este recorrido circular





Otras imagenes de Jr., le gusta la camara

----------


## ben-amar

En este lugar, llegamos a una pequeña presa que retiene sus aguas antes de permitirle continuar su camino

----------


## Los terrines

Enhorabuena por el reportaje, Ben-Amar, es precioso.

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Continuamos nuestro paseo en las profundidades de la sierra con estas impresionantes paredes a nuetro lado



Y el rio a nuestros pies

----------


## ben-amar

Continuamos nuestro camino entre las paredes de la roca, acompañando al Gran Rio en su camino



En la pared, frente a nosotros, un salto de agua uniendose a la corriente principal




El agua sale tanto de la roca como de la que proviene de la superficie

----------


## ben-amar

Continuamos nuestro camino entre las montañas.



Impresiona el corte y la altura de estas paredes


Seguimos sin dejar el curso del rio, claro que tampoco tenemos otra opcion




Un ultimo vistazo al salto antes de seguir

----------


## ben-amar

Vistas de la sierra









¡Curiosa planta! ¿sabe alguien que es?

----------


## ben-amar

Cartel indicador con las especies voladoras que pueblan el Parque

Y otras vistas





Es curioso el tronco de este pino

De nuevo el rio

----------


## ben-amar

El agua discurre placida por aqui, esta tomando un respiro



Un pequeño puente sobre un aporte al rio

----------


## ben-amar



----------


## ben-amar

Esto es todo por ahora, las siguientes, con el nacimiento del Guadalquivir, en cuanto el trabajo me permita extraerlas de la camara y subirlas.
Espero que os este gustando.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Luján

Nos está encantando.

¡Vaya repaso que le habéis hecho al parque!  :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

Este reportaje me recuerda la canción que, me parece, canta Ana Belén, esa que dice _"no quedó un rincón que no anduviera en él"_.
Lo habéis pateado y fotografiado todo, absolutamente todo.
Gracias por enseñarnoslo a tí y a Jr.
Un abrazo.

----------


## Luján

> Este reportaje me recuerda la canción que, me parece, canta Ana Belén, esa que dice _"no quedó un rincón que no anduviera en él"_.
> Lo habéis pateado y fotografiado todo, absolutamente todo.
> Gracias por enseñarnoslo a tí y a Jr.
> Un abrazo.


Crees bien. La canta Ana Belén, y se llama _Derroche_.

El estribillo viene a ser algo así (seguro que todos la conocemos)



> _Besos, ternura/
> Qué derroche de amor/
> Cuanta locura/
> Que no acabe esta noche/
> ni esta luna de abril/
> para entrar en el cielo, no es preciso morir/_


y la frase que comentas es: _no quedó un lugar que no anduviera en tí..._

----------


## perdiguera

Veo que te la sabes muy bien, a mí me encanta y no conseguía acordarme de la frase correcta.
Gracias por el apunte :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Veo que te la sabes muy bien, a mí me encanta y no conseguía acordarme de la frase correcta.
> Gracias por el apunte


Todo es buscar. La letra está en varios sitios web, así como el vídeo. Yo tampoco me la sé de memoria.

----------


## sergi1907

Un reportaje excelente Angel :EEK!: 

Muchas gracias por mostrarnos todos estos lugares realmente preciosos.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Menudo reportaje te estás marcando artista... aunque yo estoy deseando ver el nacimiento, ya que fue lo único que me quedó por ver... Es un sitio excelente para disfrutar del agua y la naturaleza... un lujo que muchos no saben valorar!!
Eso sí, lo estás enseñando todo Ben-amar!!!
Muchas gracias por hacerme recordar un pasado reciente por esa zona y por enseñar a mucha gente un lugar que visitar...
Un saludo fiera...

----------


## aberroncho

Gracias Ángel por estas buenísimas fotos. En un paraje que desconozco y que después de ver estas fotos creo que no tardaré mucho en visitar, porque esto  se hace ahora o en otoño, porque en pleno verano como que no me apetece.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Excelente reportaje Ángel, pedazo de excurción que os pasasteis, sin duda la zona es una de las más bellas de España, me alegro que os lo pasarais en grande, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un abrazo para ti y otro para Jaime  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Excelente reportaje ben-amar. Es un lugar que aún no hemos visitado, pero que como sigas así no lo vamos a hacer, porque con tus fotos, nos enseñas todos los rincones. Gracias por las fotos, y deseando ver ya el nacimiento del grande :Wink: .

----------


## nando

> Esto es todo por ahora, las siguientes, con el nacimiento del Guadalquivir, en cuanto el trabajo me permita extraerlas de la camara y subirlas.
> Espero que os este gustando.
> Un saludo a todos.


precioso reportage ben-amar , yo estuve ahí en el verano del 2003 y nos bañamos debajo del puente , el que tenga narices que lo intente  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  dios que agua mas fria¡¡¡¡ por lo demas el paraje es espectacular con esos pinos de corteza blanca creo que algunos de esos pinos son autocnos de la zona

madre como crece Jaime dale recuerdos al chiquillo¡¡¡

yo he estado un montón de veces en la sierra de cazorla pero solíamos estar más en la parte baja de la sierra por el camping del llano de aranze ,coto rios y por la picifactoría del rio Borosa, en la parte alta nos pillaba más (nosotros entrabamos por la presa por que nos pilla de camino supongo que vosotros habeís entrado por Cazorla y el puerto de las palomas no??) alejado y las tormentas pegan bien ahí

----------


## ben-amar

> Excelente reportaje ben-amar. Es un lugar que aún no hemos visitado, pero que como sigas así no lo vamos a hacer, porque con tus fotos, nos enseñas todos los rincones. Gracias por las fotos, y deseando ver ya el nacimiento del grande.


 Con todo lo que veas en estas fotos, es demasiado poco para lo que eso es  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> precioso reportage ben-amar , yo estuve ahí en el verano del 2003 y nos bañamos debajo del puente , el que tenga narices que lo intente  dios que agua mas fria¡¡¡¡ por lo demas el paraje es espectacular con esos pinos de corteza blanca creo que algunos de esos pinos son autocnos de la zona
> 
> madre como crece Jaime dale recuerdos al chiquillo¡¡¡
> 
> yo he estado un montón de veces en la sierra de cazorla pero solíamos estar más en la parte baja de la sierra por el camping del llano de aranze ,coto rios y por la picifactoría del rio Borosa, en la parte alta nos pillaba más (nosotros entrabamos por la presa por que nos pilla de camino supongo que vosotros habeís entrado por Cazorla y el puerto de las palomas no??) alejado y las tormentas pegan bien ahí


Efectivamente, Nando, entramos por Cazorla y salimos por la pista forestal que va desde el nacimiento hasta Quesada. 
En ese mismo camping nos alojamos nosotros; le daré un cosqui y un abrazo de tu parte.

Un abrazo a todos, espero que pronto os pueda poner las del nacimiento  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Estas imagenes estan hechas con otra camara, en ellas se puede observar una de las colas del Tranco, lugar donde los animales bajan a beber y comer.







Y por ultimo, una cabra que vimos cuando ya nos marchabamos y que iba camino de los comederos dispuestos.

----------


## ben-amar

Estas son algunas de las imagenes que tomamos del curso del Guadalquivir en sus origenes. Son varias las fuentes que originan este curso de agua, no llegamos a la fuente mas alta (la lluvbia y el tiempo no nos lo permitieron)






Esta placa, imposible de fotografiar de forma que se pueda leer, da fe de que son varias las fuentes que conforman el nacimiento del Gran Rio

Esta corriente de agua es una de esas fuentes

----------


## ben-amar

Procedentes de la camara de repuesto, prestada, he sacado estas otras fotos que espero que, igualmente, os gusten.

Haciendo el lila en un puentecillo

----------


## ben-amar

Y por ahora, esstas son las que he sacado este fin de semana, ya continuare.
Un abrazo a todos

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por el gran reportaje de ésta Sierra tan extraordinaria que nos has puesto... Los paisajes son increíbles... Y muy buen detalle el enseñarnos a todos este lugar!!! Un saludo y esperamos las próximas.

----------


## ben-amar

Hola a todos, he tardado un poco pero aqui estan otras fotos mas del nacimiento del Rio Grande. Espero que os guste.

----------


## ben-amar



----------


## ben-amar

Esto es todo, a falta de encontrar alguna mas.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

Sobresaliente amigo Ángel todo el reportaje, ya estoy deseando encontrar un hueco para poder visitar todos esos paisajes que nos has mostrado, muchas gracias  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Unas imágenes preciosas que nos tenías guardadas.

Gracias a tí estamos descubriendopaisajes maravillosos.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias a los dos, la mitad del merito de este reportaje es de Ben-Amar Jr.  :Smile: 
Un abrazo

----------


## F. Lázaro

A tus pies Ángel  :Smile: 

Vaya pedazo de reportaje, grandioso, espectacular... Lo único que te falta son los pueblos, porque el parque, creo que no habrás dejado ningún rincón sin mostrarnos... vaya paseito que os marcásteis los dos ben-amars, jeje  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Todavía recuerdo los días que nos pasamos por allí en una excursión de final de curso, y tengo ganas de volver a visitarlo más despacio aún, es una auténtica maravilla estar entre esos montes. Sobretodo, lo que tengo ganas de visitar es la presa del Tranco, que no la llegamos a ver, sólo estuvimos en el embalse dándole un poco a las piraguas, y haciendo descensos de esos cañones... que pese a ser junio, telita como estaba el agua, pese al neopreno, que fría estaba la _condená_  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo y seguid así  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ni pensar que ese "riachuelo", después es lo que es, y hace lo que hace.
Gracias por las fotos del nacimiento de este grandioso río, y ese magnñifico Parque Natural, cómo es el de la Sierra de Cazorla :Wink: .

----------


## REEGE

Grandes, muy grandes esas imágenes del gran río "no riachuelo" embalses al 100%... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Es como todo de pequeño muy lindo y cuando crece... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Es un entorno esencial en la vida de cualquier persona que ama el medio ambiente y el agua... Muchas gracias por éste paseito que nos has dado amigo mio.

----------


## nando

Hola amigo Ben ,que imagenes más bonitas  de ese gran rio y su entorno

estoy deseando volver allí espero no tarde demasiado... :Embarrassment: 


este finde(puente de mayo) sería propicio para volver.... :Smile:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

Ay, ay, ay, ben-amar... que no nos llevaremos bien!!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

Mira que meter todo el Parque Natural dentro de la "Sierra de Cazorla"... ¡¡¡Que no te oigan los de Segura y Las Villas!!!  :Big Grin: 

Mae mia, que tendremos que ir haciendo un "Partido Nacionalista Segureño" para defendernos del Pan-Andalucismo y del Pan-Mancheguismo!!!  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue: 


PD: La proxima vez que vengas, avisa!  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Ay, ay, ay, ben-amar... que no nos llevaremos bien!!   
> 
> Mira que meter todo el Parque Natural dentro de la "Sierra de Cazorla"... ¡¡¡Que no te oigan los de Segura y Las Villas!!! 
> 
> Mae mia, que tendremos que ir haciendo un "Partido Nacionalista Segureño" para defendernos del Pan-Andalucismo y del Pan-Mancheguismo!!!  
> 
> 
> PD: La proxima vez que vengas, avisa!


Tienes toda la razon del mundo y pido disculpas a los olvidados en este lapsus  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 

No olvidare avisar, garantizado :Wink:

----------

